
Adblockers say, “Find a better business model.” but can you really? - techaddict009
http://blockadblock.com/adblocking/advertising-is-here-to-stay-why-there-may-be-no-better-business-model/
======
enkiv2
> can you really?

Yes. Yes, you can.

Anybody who claims that there are exactly two monetization methods in
existence hasn't done a whit of research, or even paid attention to the
industry. Being anti-adblocking on that basis is at best lazy and at worst
disingenuous. After all, plenty of the alternatives pay better than ads
without annoying your core audience so much.

~~~
futunet
Smells like knee-jerk adblock-fan response to me.

When was it claimed that there are only two monetization methods? They were
discussing the print industry and periodicals.

> "since the dawn of publishing periodicals there have really been only two
> business models: Subscriptions and advertising."

And then they go on to say:

> "Of course, there are dozens of additional ways to monetize web content from
> affiliate marketing to native ads. But few websites are able to incorporate
> these methods across as wide a range of articles as they are with banner
> ads."

What was claimed is the versatility of the standard ad to a wide variety of
content sites. Almost 90% of the top-100 websites run ads. So that's not much
of a stretch.

Native ads are something we should all be very scared of. And if you are (to
use your words) doing a "whit of research" or paying "attention to the
industry" then you'll already know that the near-future is pretty much all
about native ads. At ad-tech that's what everyone was on about. And that's no
bueno from a journalism perspective.

And if you think that the alternatives roundly pay better than advertising,
then you must think that the entire industry has somehow missed the boat.
Sounds like you should show them how it's done.

------
ChuckMcM
I find it interesting that the page they put up if you have an AdBlocker
doesn't has a way to send the author a tip or something. Seems like a great
way to experiment with other business models.

------
GeorgeOrr
Your business model is not my moral obligation.

~~~
futunet
That's not what the article was about.

~~~
GeorgeOrr
I may have misread. But what I took from it was the assertion that because of
how hyperlinks work, the act of following them to sites we have no
relationship creates the needs for ads.

I took that as a moral case, but you are right, he never states the word
morality.

